# Burton Step on Bindings



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey mang you can probably find this information on the Burton website. 

There are a few fans of Burton StepOn here - hell, I thought about it once upon a time. 

But most members in here will say that there are too many good binding and boot options out there, to NOT be stuck into one mold. 

Hell, I'm overweight and even I don't need a system that dispenses with the NATURAL requirements of strapping into a snowboard. If you can't strap into a snowboard without help, (excluding physical ailments borne of long-term loyal, dedicated snowboarders), then whaaaa?

*Hmmm, now that I review this - man - how many decades have you been snowboarding? New rider + wanting info on Burton StepOns (instead of doing the research yourself) - are you an ACTUAL snowboarder? Or does it just look super hot and cool?*


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

*EDIT: *bro, pending your shutting me down, you REALLY don't need to take up snowboarding.

Would you spend $150 to wait in line for a mediocre coffee? That's probably gonna be your experience at resorts that many other "hey I would like some advice about a super easy-to-use snowboard system" peeps will visit.

*Cut your losses, move on from snowboarding. No big deal 

PS if I've miscalculated and you're a girl, let me redeem myself by helping you out - come around to my place for some fried chicken and champagne and I will set you up. *


----------



## Teambenji543 (Sep 21, 2021)

Ummm, what? I’m a female snowboarder who is asking a question, does the burton step on boots from 2021-2022 fit into the 2019 bindings or do I need to buy the new version of binding as well. I’ve been snowboarding for almost 4 years now and I’m planning on finally buying my own snowboard. My entire family and friends all ski and I felt bad about holding the group behind, so the guy at the ski shop recommended the step on boots.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Teambenji543 said:


> Ummm, what? I’m a female snowboarder who is asking a question, does the burton step on boots from 2021-2022 fit into the 2019 bindings or do I need to buy the new version of binding as well. I’ve been snowboarding for almost 4 years now and I’m planning on finally buying my own snowboard. My entire family and friends all ski and I felt bad about holding the group behind, so the guy at the ski shop recommended the step on boots.


Flows are a good option as well. Properly set up, you can get into a Flow binding without even stopping.


----------



## Teambenji543 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah the guy mentioned the flow bindings as well. Are they a better option?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Teambenji543 said:


> Yeah the guy mentioned the flow bindings as well. Are they a better option?


I've never tried step-ons, so can't comment on how well they work or how well they ride. But I've had lots of Flow bindings, and I love them. An additional factor you might need to consider is that Flows don't require any specific brand or model of boot. You get your boot, then buy the size of Flows that accommodates it, and you're golden.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Teambenji543 said:


> Ummm, what? I’m a female snowboarder who is asking a question, does the burton step on boots from 2021-2022 fit into the 2019 bindings or do I need to buy the new version of binding as well. I’ve been snowboarding for almost 4 years now and I’m planning on finally buying my own snowboard. My entire family and friends all ski and I felt bad about holding the group behind, so the guy at the ski shop recommended the step on boots.


Welcome to the forum!

More power to you if you really have to get Step-On or Flow bindings. 
Keep in mind that you are severely limiting your boot choices with Step-On and that it is very tedious & time consuming to dial in Flow bindings.

But to only get those types of bindings to appease your skier family and friends? I cannot support that. You should feel bad for your family and friends because they choose to ski. 😆

However, I do support you:

finding more people to SNOWBOARD with. 
strapping in faster and/or riding faster to keep up with your skier homies.
having more boot/binding options


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't get step on but here's a video saying all year Burton step on boots fit the new bindings. I ride with some people who like their flows, its fast entry and responsive. I think I can strap in under 30 seconds maybe 15 on a powder day first chair.Time yourself stand or sit put your boot in and strap it.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You have a lot of time while your ski buddies are doing god knows what they do after they get off the lift that isn't ski down the mountain right away. I guess I don't pay attention, but I imagine they're adjusting their neon wrist bands and high-fiving each other and complimenting themselves on how tubular those form-fitting onesies look on Chad and Barbie while chugging a Sunny-D.

That's plenty of time to strap in and go, especially if you learn to strap in standing up. Regular strap bindings really open up your boot options too.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Donutz said:


> Flows are a good option as well. Properly set up, you can get into a Flow binding without even stopping.


I second this. Once you practice with Flows to the point you don't have to stop it is really the fastest way. Places like Winter Park where there's a lot of flat areas you have to unstrap to skate it's a huge life saver. My little midwestern hill makes it a life saver, but I never realized that it's great on a mountain like Winter Park where you have to do a lot of skating. And your boot options are not held back by anything. 

The Flows without Active Strap suck though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think skiers usually stop to put their ski pole loops around their wrists--those that have poles, anyway.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

If you want to keep up with skiers, you are limiting your progress and fun as a snowboader. It's not only about strapping into snowboard, they are faster because they have nothing interesting to do on those two sticks - they can just bomb down the hill or carve at best. And they carve faster because they have two edges. 

As a snowboarded you can make the whole mountain your playground - work on your technique, learn ollies, flatground tricks, ride powder/trees, visit terrain park. To do this you have to slow down. If you want to keep up with your friends and family, you'll never slow down. Just separate from them and ride on your own. They will thank you too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Assuming they're fast skiers, of course. I snowboard faster than my friend skis, so he has to keep up with me. Of more importance is the fact that skiing and snowboarding are fundamentally different, and people will prefer different lines, different features, etc.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Good point. The skiers I ride with are very good and are always pushing to do the ultra steep ice-mogul runs. I can keep up, and on groomers I outpace them but it's not fun at all.

When I ride with them I ride a very short park board so it's easier to maneuver in the shitty terrain they choose.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

drblast said:


> Good point. The skiers I ride with are very good and are always pushing to do the ultra steep ice-mogul runs. I can keep up, and on groomers I outpace them but it's not fun at all.
> 
> When I ride with them I ride a very short park board so it's easier to maneuver in the shitty terrain they choose.


I never enjoy riding with or around skiers.


----------



## Teambenji543 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah… I’ve been trying to convince my family and friends to try out snowboarding, but they’ve refused for years. So… I’ve kind of just accepted being the only snowboarder in my family. I often do find myself lagging behind, as the skiers shoot down the mountain. I like snowboarding on my own anyways.  I really need to find some friends that snowboard, hahah!

My family often gets a bit annoyed, expecially when I’m on the lift with them and my snowboard bumps into their skis. I feel like they kind of judge snowboarding without even trying.  Anyways I absolutely LOVE snowboarding and I’m never going back to skiing.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Yes those boots will fit those bindings. For resort riding the step ons are fantastic. If you are comfortable with the boots then go for it, you'll enjoy the step ons. They are great for riding with skiers. I personally prefer the comfort/fit of my adidas tacticals so I ride with my malavitas & union atlas bindings a lot, especially on powder days. The step ons aren't necessarily bad in powder, but a few times this last season I had to step out of them to help friends and in deeper powder (18+") they were a pain to scrape out and get back into mid run but at the top of the chair it's easy ofc. I live & ride in jackson fwiw. If you ever get into back country, you'll need other boots and bindings.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Teambenji543 said:


> My family often gets a bit annoyed, expecially when I’m on the lift with them and my snowboard bumps into their skis.


To limit this, sit far to the right on the chairlift if you are regular. If you are goofy, far to the left. The most of your snowboard will be outside of the chairlif and only the nose might slightly overlap the skis of the person sitting next to you.


----------



## TreeBeard___ (Sep 26, 2021)

Ive used the StepOn system and I absolutely loved it. I only have one season under my belt and I started with regular bindings and everything and it was great. But the StepOn system was a game changer for me and every-time I have hit the mountain with them its been a pleasure. I would wait for October 18th since they are dropping the new iteration which has updated toe hooks. No more clicking noises and supposedly reduces the hotspot pain if you suffered from that. Unfortunately the older model StepOn bindings cant be upgraded by swapping the toe hooks to the new ones. I emailed Burton about it and they confirmed it for me. Overall though the system has been awesome and can only get better.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Teambenji543 said:


> Yeah… I’ve been trying to convince my family and friends to try out snowboarding, but they’ve refused for years. So… I’ve kind of just accepted being the only snowboarder in my family. I often do find myself lagging behind, as the skiers shoot down the mountain. I like snowboarding on my own anyways.  I really need to find some friends that snowboard, hahah!
> 
> My family often gets a bit annoyed, expecially when I’m on the lift with them and my snowboard bumps into their skis. I feel like they kind of judge snowboarding without even trying.  Anyways I absolutely LOVE snowboarding and I’m never going back to skiing.


At least you convinced yourself to stay on what you like not theirs. Ride on your own on the chairlift, have a casual conversations with some riders on the chair if you feel comfortable doing that and explore the mountain. In terms of bindings, i had the standard strap to flow and currently on Step on. I personally choose the Step on over the Flow(i have the Flow Fuse GT hybrid) and that flow binding is really top notch on their lineup. I have no issues in and out of it, but once i tried out the Step on binding (2017 model i think) it was they say a gamechanger, i even bought a new one last year and it is on my Warpig. If you plan on getting the Step on system, make sure your boot size matches your binding size via their chart. Have fun and soon enough snow will be with us. Goodluck and whatever you choose, stick with it and have a great time.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Go without trouble with step on


if your point is to be fast out of the chairlift, than actually the burton step on is the best option, plus they give you an extra stability in flat trail where normally the skier are suppose to be more fast then you

I rode for many years with normal binding and from two years I used the burton step on and from what you are asking for, it is the best choice for what you nide

best regards

Andrea


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I tend to see people be faster from the lift to the hill, and faster skating on flat areas, on Flows.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Several of my friends have Flows. They are quick. I've had to learn how to strap in while moving just to keep up.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I've had a couple friends get "clickers". They asked me why I don't ride them, well they don't really fill a need that I feel like I have. It really doesn't take me long to strap in at all and I like the freedom of mixing brands. Burton boots also do not work for my feet at all anymore.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

High speed entry makes a bigger difference the smaller the mountain you're on. If you are in the midwest and only have "mountains" with 400 foot vertical drop and high speed lifts flows and step ons are amazing. If you can go on a real mountain and ride for 2 miles the step ons are a bad idea and the flows don't make that much sense. It really depends on where you ride, but not everyone here is riding Rocky Mountains or even Ice Coast. Some of us just have to take what you can get. But if you are on a small hill and you can save a minute strapping in and the runs are so small you do 50 or even 80 in a day you can legitimately save a ton of time. On a real mountain when you strap in a few times it's a waste. The step ons limit your boot choice and I don't think they work that well in powder and deep snow. Flows don't limit your boot choice and they tried to fix the powder issue with fast straps so you can use them as traditional bindings, but there's no point in limiting your binding choices to Flow if you aren't strapping in that much.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SEWiShred said:


> High speed entry makes a bigger difference the smaller the mountain you're on. If you are in the midwest and only have "mountains" with 400 foot vertical drop and high speed lifts flows and step ons are amazing. If you can go on a real mountain and ride for 2 miles the step ons are a bad idea and the flows don't make that much sense. It really depends on where you ride, but not everyone here is riding Rocky Mountains or even Ice Coast. Some of us just have to take what you can get. But if you are on a small hill and you can save a minute strapping in and the runs are so small you do 50 or even 80 in a day you can legitimately save a ton of time. On a real mountain when you strap in a few times it's a waste. The step ons limit your boot choice and I don't think they work that well in powder and deep snow. Flows don't limit your boot choice and they tried to fix the powder issue with fast straps so you can use them as traditional bindings, but there's no point in limiting your binding choices to Flow if you aren't strapping in that much.


I honestly never consciously thought of this aspect, but it's true. I was much more a Flow fan when I rode mostly Seymour. Now that I'm more on Whistler, I use standard bucklers. My Flows are on a board at home (near Seymour).

To put it in perspective, a couple of years ago I was riding weekdays where I could literally skate right through the lift line-up maze right onto the chair (Mystery chair on Seymour). And the runs for that chair can be done in as little as 3 minutes if you just point it downhill. So on those runs, I'd come off at the top, kick into the Flows without stopping, go down Manning, kick out of the Flows at the bottom without stopping, skate through the maze, get on the chair, rinse, repeat.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I honestly never consciously thought of this aspect, but it's true. I was much more a Flow fan when I rode mostly Seymour. Now that I'm more on Whistler, I use standard bucklers. My Flows are on a board at home (near Seymour).
> 
> To put it in perspective, a couple of years ago I was riding weekdays where I could literally skate right through the lift line-up maze right onto the chair (Mystery chair on Seymour). And the runs for that chair can be done in as little as 3 minutes if you just point it downhill. So on those runs, I'd come off at the top, kick into the Flows without stopping, go down Manning, kick out of the Flows at the bottom without stopping, skate through the maze, get on the chair, rinse, repeat.


I can clear the longest run on my hill in a minute, and they have a high speed quad. So you can see why I love Flows so much. I had them at Breck and they were a total waste, they were ok at Winter Park just because there's so many flat areas you have to unstrap and skate through. 

When I started snowboarding I had traditional bindings for like a week before I walked into the proshop and just bought Flows and I've never looked back.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I board with a friend who has had Burton Step-Ons for two seasons now and loves them. He snaps-in on the lift before getting off and leaves me hanging.  I prefer Flows personally because I like the feel better.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I still don't get how people ride flows, it's so bad lol


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

16gkid said:


> I still don't get how people ride flows, it's so bad lol


sounds like someone has never ridden properly adjusted Flows with the right boots. yeah... they may require more fiddling upfront than the average strapper, but worth it for some. your loss.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

SEWiShred said:


> High speed entry makes a bigger difference the smaller the mountain you're on. If you are in the midwest and only have "mountains" with 400 foot vertical drop and high speed lifts flows and step ons are amazing. If you can go on a real mountain and ride for 2 miles the step ons are a bad idea and the flows don't make that much sense. It really depends on where you ride, but not everyone here is riding Rocky Mountains or even Ice Coast. Some of us just have to take what you can get. But if you are on a small hill and you can save a minute strapping in and the runs are so small you do 50 or even 80 in a day you can legitimately save a ton of time. On a real mountain when you strap in a few times it's a waste. The step ons limit your boot choice and I don't think they work that well in powder and deep snow. Flows don't limit your boot choice and they tried to fix the powder issue with fast straps so you can use them as traditional bindings, but there's no point in limiting your binding choices to Flow if you aren't strapping in that much.





Donutz said:


> I honestly never consciously thought of this aspect, but it's true. I was much more a Flow fan when I rode mostly Seymour. Now that I'm more on Whistler, I use standard bucklers. My Flows are on a board at home (near Seymour).
> 
> To put it in perspective, a couple of years ago I was riding weekdays where I could literally skate right through the lift line-up maze right onto the chair (Mystery chair on Seymour). And the runs for that chair can be done in as little as 3 minutes if you just point it downhill. So on those runs, I'd come off at the top, kick into the Flows without stopping, go down Manning, kick out of the Flows at the bottom without stopping, skate through the maze, get on the chair, rinse, repeat.


^^ the above is why i decided to try Flows when i moved back to Aus from Japan - shitty little hills (Mt Buller) and the hunger to get laps laps laps. My Flows were really good, for that purpose, and I was seriously considering another pair for this season - the NX2 Teams - before going with another option that i have never tried before, because life is short and why not try something new, even if it counters my pre-mis-conceptions?



16gkid said:


> I still don't get how people ride flows, it's so bad lol


my snowboarding soulmate from Japan came to ride with me back in Aus. he saw my Flows and asked when did i turn gay? i realise you can't say that anymore - SexEd at school these days is all about how you have a societal obligation to be gay, or at least non-binary-trans-genbro. How Flows still exist, is contrary to everything I know - I still respect 'em.


----------



## Skooter04 (Oct 13, 2018)

These step ins have come along way


----------

